# Shows with mammals?



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

As it says in the title!!! Do any of the herp shows also have 'exotic' mammals? 
Thanks!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes the houten show in june has exotic mammals hope this helps
Carl


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

It does thanks! Can I find details here...off to search...


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> yes the houten show in june has exotic mammals hope this helps
> Carl


You cant bring mammals into the UK from Hamm or Houten...can you?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you just missed one!

the Houten reptile and mammal show was this weekend, Ally and i went along as a sort of last minute trip, and had a ball 

there are some mammals that you are allowed free movement into the UK with, this includes rodents, of which there are a number of unusual ones to be seen at Houten..

we both came back with a few bits and bobs to show for the trip 

Hamm is also now doing a show for mammals, i believe this is the same dates as the reptile show, but need to check, only found out about it earlier today 

this year at houten there were a lot of nice Jird & gerbil species (shaw, sunderval, bushy, persian, pallid, duprasi), a lot of spiney mice, including the rarer arabian (100E the trio!!) lots of lemmings, mostly steppe but also med), a nice selection of 4 different vole species, a fair few exotic mice (zebra, harvest, african), dormice, thousands of rats, mice, hamsters, gerbils.. a lot of rabbits and g-pigs (including skinnys for around 70E) also a few larger animals, genets were there, springhares (tho did not see those, heard they were there afterwards) about 3 different mongoose species, angora ferrets..

i also saw things like pygmy spiny mice, mouse like hamsters being traded by people with prior arrangements.. needless to say i now have a lot of new contacts with some really lovely people in the EU 

also spoke to a lovely chap who does a range of specialist exotic rodent feeds, so watch this space for details of a brand new and upcoming outlet who will be retailing some funky new stuff, as far as i know, they will be the only uk outlet at this time stocking them! i have some of their stuf here, and its going down a treat i have to say amongst my crew!

will try and get some pics of the mixes before the sods eat them all maybe!

there are also some mammals to be found at the houten reptile shows, although more a case of rows on rows of wooden crates with 100 white mice in each it has to be said!

hth

N


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wah! Can't believe I missed that! Sounds fab!!! Is it only annually??? Does anyone organise coaches to this show and can you bring back livestock on coaches or would you have to go in a private vehicle? Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

> Hamm is also now doing a show for mammals, i believe this is the same dates as the reptile show, but need to check, only found out about it earlier today


Another trip needing planning methinks?!



> springhares (tho did not see those, heard they were there afterwards)


:gasp:

I don't know of anyone doing a coach trip to Houten, but it's about 5 hours driving so an easy enough share between a couple of people (or just one mad Nerys).


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

damm cant belive i miss stuff like this! would be very interested in the next show does anyoen know where it is?
stu


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

*Genets and Spring Hares @ Houten*

The Springhares and Genets were just up from our tables and I was disgusted at the way they were housed, the Genets especially. 5 of the poor things in a see through plastic box approx 3 x 2 foot and with no substrate or anything to hide under. They looked stressed to ****. The Hares were crammed into the crate they were originally imported in, again with no substrate. Houten was as normal superbly arranged with plenty of space behind and in front of the tables. A joy to go to unlike a certain show in Germany. 

Oi Nerys what happened to my phone call in the morning. I was looking forward to a drink with you in the sun outside!!!

PM me if you want a video clip of the Genets and Springhares.

Cheers....Geoff n Lynne








Nerys said:


> you just missed one!
> 
> the Houten reptile and mammal show was this weekend, Ally and i went along as a sort of last minute trip, and had a ball
> 
> ...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

ophidianman said:


> The Springhares and Genets were just up from our tables and I was disgusted at the way they were housed, the Genets especially. 5 of the poor things in a see through plastic box approx 3 x 2 foot and with no substrate or anything to hide under. They looked stressed to ****. The Hares were crammed into the crate they were originally imported in, again with no substrate. Houten was as normal superbly arranged with plenty of space behind and in front of the tables. A joy to go to unlike a certain show in Germany.
> 
> Oi Nerys what happened to my phone call in the morning. I was looking forward to a drink with you in the sun outside!!!
> 
> ...


Mind pm'ing me it?


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

*Houten Show.*

Hi Ally.

Sure, sorry to have missed you there too. I'll need your email addy as I can't suss how to send attachments on pms' on this forum.

Cheers...G n L.






Ally said:


> Mind pm'ing me it?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

ophidianman said:


> Hi Ally.
> 
> Sure, sorry to have missed you there too. I'll need your email addy as I can't suss how to send attachments on pms' on this forum.
> 
> Cheers...G n L.


Thanks!
it's [email protected]


----------

